# alternatives trolling



## mutz (17. September 2004)

moin,
um 2 hobbies zu verbinden und dem fischlosen ostsee-sommer zu entkommen hab ich meinem kajak eine rutenhalterung verpasst, und bin ein wenig an der schleswig-holsteiner küste rumgepaddelt, div. blinkern hinterherziehend . leider ohne fisch. schön war es trotzdem.

gibt es hier evtl. jemand, der mit kajak-trolling erfahrung hat? ich würd mich über einen erfahrungsaustausch freuen


----------



## grieme (17. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin !
Nicht direkt Kajak - Trolling, aber Schleppen mit meinem Doppelrumpf-Bellyboot mit Ruderanlage. Habe das schon ziemlich häufig bei uns anner Küste gemacht. Funzt super  :m !!!
Sowohl Mefo (bisher Größte mit 91 cm) und Dorsch (bis 80 cm), hatte aber die Jahr auch schon ne Flunder, die den Wobbler voll genommen hatte  . Zumindest Dorsch hatte ich im Frühjahr, Herbst und Winter eigentlich immer #6 . Köder: Normale Wobbler, wie man sie auch zum Schleppen im Süsswasser benutzt, also Rappalas u.ä. .
Fische meist in Tiefen zw. 2 und 7 Metern, mit zwei Ruten, Multirollen und Geflochtene, eine Rute mit Flachläufer eine mit Tiefläufer. Nach 3 - 5 Stunden weiß man dann auch, warum es Angel-SPORT heißt.
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@ grieme

Gibt es vielleicht Fotos von dem "Doppelrumpf-Bellyboat mit Ruderanlage" ??
Wäre doch hochinteressant für die BB-Gemeinde.  :k   :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

grieme
91er mit Fußkraft - alle Achtung!

mutz
grieme ist mir eigentlich zuvor gekommen. Ich denke mir so, ohne selbst Erfahrungen im Kajaktrolling zu haben, dass es bei einem Antrieb dieser Art einfach günstiger ist, auf Wobbler zurückzugreifen. Ich will es dir auch kurz begründen - zumindest versuchen:
Du hast mit dem Kajak keinen permanenten Vortrieb. Dein Paddeleinsatz und Umwelteinflüsse sorgen für eine sehr unregelmäßige Geschwindigkeit im eher langsamen
Bereich. Eine unregelmäßige Geschwindigkeit ist nicht schlecht, wenn sie etwa minimal 1,6 bis 1,8 Knoten schafft. Das ist knapp 1m/sek. Das ist aber mit dem "Antrieb" nicht möglich und deine Blinker laufen immer nur kurz richtig. Wobbler hingegen können niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten ab, steigen bei aufstoppen, je nach Art, auf oder ab und
behalten immer eine "fischige" Form. Du wirst sicher damit bessere Erfolge erzielen.
Allerdings würde ich nie geflochtene verwenden. Die Mono ist beim schleppen immer die bessere Wahl.

Ach noch eines: Mach die Schnur nicht zu kurz! 25 bis 30 Meter dürfen es schon sein.


----------



## grieme (17. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin,
@MikeFish
ich nenne folgendes Teil mein Eigen  |stolz: 
@Dolfin
die 91er war ein absoluter Ausnahmefang, ein unglaublicher Fisch :k . Sonst haben die Mefos eher Normalmaße.
Das eine Geflochtene nicht zum Schleppen taugt, ist glaub ich eine überholte Meinung und gilt nur noch für das "echte" Trolling mit Downrigger u.ä. (wegen Durchrutschen der Schnur am Klipp). Im Süsswasser schleppen heute die meisten, z.B. die Experten in Holland, mit der Geflochtenen. Durch die geringe Dehnung hakt sich der Fisch viel besser selbst, denn es dauert gerade in so einem Pontoonboot eine Weile bis du nach dem Biß einen Anschlag setzen kannst. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, das sich die Aktion des Wobblers viel besser auf die Rutenspitze überträgt und man so eher mitbekommt, wenn der Wobbler wegen Kraut nicht mehr ordentlich arbeitet. Aussteiger im Drill hab ich auch nicht mehr als früher mit Mono, alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Ansonsten stimme ich deinen Ausführungen zu den Vorteilen der Wobbler voll zu, zumal sich die Blinker gern am Grund festhängen, sobald du aufhörst zu rudern, beispielsweise um eine Fisch zu drillen. 
Andreas


----------



## Dipsdive (18. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*



			
				grieme schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Das eine Geflochtene nicht zum Schleppen taugt, ist glaub ich eine überholte Meinung und gilt nur noch für das "echte" Trolling mit Downrigger u.ä. (wegen Durchrutschen der Schnur am Klipp). Im Süsswasser schleppen heute die meisten, z.B. die Experten in Holland, mit der Geflochtenen.


Das die Holländer mit geflochtener Schnur schleppen, kann man ja noch nachvollziehen. Schließlich wird dort überwiegend auf Hecht geschleppt. Damit ein Haken gut im knochigen Hechtmaul fassen kann, ist ein kraftvoller Anhieb oder aber geringe Schnurdehnung auf größere Entfernung beim Schleppen sicherlich unerlässlich.
Das du nun die Erfahrungen vom Hechtschleppen auf das Mefotrolling projezierst, ist aber schonmal grundsätzlich fragwürdig. Die Meerforelle ist in ihrer ganzen Anatomie (z.B. Drillverhalten u. Sehvermögen) mit dem Hecht überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Des Weiteren besitzen Mefos ein sehr weiches Maul, speziell wenn sie nach dem Laichvorgang aus den Flüssen wieder ins Meer zurückschwimmen.

Geflochtene beim Mefotrolling einzusetzen, passt nun aber überhaupt nicht. Will damit nicht sagen, dass man mit einer Gefochtener beim Schleppen keine Mefos fangen kann (du hast es ja selbst schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen) aber wenn du kontinuirlich Erfolg haben möchtest, lass es besser sein. 
Das du mit Geflochtener nicht mehr Aussteiger hattest, möchte ich zwar, aber kann ich dir leider nicht glauben. Du schreibst: Alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung. Heist das nun, dass du deine Forellen besonders vorsichtig drillst? Falls ja, würde ein "künstlich" verlängerter Drill, auch in einigen Fällen zu Aussteigern führen. 

Na wie auch immer, die vielen Aussteiger sind der Hauptgrund warum die Schnur so gut wie keiner beim "echten" Trolling einsetzt. 
Fische mal bei Minusgraden (Spritzwasser an Bord was sogleich gefriert) und mit Innlinerruten..... Kann auch mal vorkommen, dass sich die ausgelegten Köder untereinander verfangen oder nach einem Anbiss bringt eine Mefo alles durcheinander. In all diesen Beispielen (und die können durchaus öfters am Tag eintreten) wirst du mit Geflochtener richtig Spaß haben. 
Da ich mich nun schon seit längerer Zeit in der Trollingszene aufhalte, kennt man die Kollegen und deren Schleppmethoden. Und da gibt es nicht einen den ich persönlich kenne, der auf die Monofile verzichtet. Alle die es mal mit einer Geflochtenen versucht haben, sind nach kurzer Zeit wieder umgestiegen. Eine gute dehnungsarme Monofile, ist für die meisten ein guter Kompromis. 

Möchte also den Leuten eine Anregung geben, die neu zum Schleppen kommen, und sich die teure Anschaffung von vielen hundert Meter Geflochtener somit vielleicht ersparen.


----------



## mutz (18. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

das mit wobblern ist bestimmt ne gute sache, werd ich mal ausprobieren, danke.


			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Eine unregelmäßige Geschwindigkeit ist nicht schlecht, wenn sie
> etwa minimal 1,6 bis 1,8 Knoten schafft. Das ist knapp 1m/sek. Das ist aber mit dem "Antrieb" nicht möglich ....


du unterschätzt die geschwindigkeit eines kajaks  5-6 km/h sind bei gemütlicher fahrweise immer drin


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

mutz
....dann hab ich dein Problem: Du bist zu schnell! Du solltest beim schleppen einen
Driftsack achteraus schleppen, dann hauts auch hin mit die Fische....:- ))))


----------



## grieme (20. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@dipsdive
Sicherlich sind deine Ausführungen richtig, was das echte (professionelle?) Trolling betrifft. Nochmal: Hier geht es um das Schleppen light, sozusagen aus der Hand, nicht um Dipsy-Diver, Downrigger, Sideplaner und ähnlichen Schnickschnack, und ich bleib dabei, da hat die Geflochtene eine Menge Vorteile. Auch geht es da nicht nur um Meerforellen - ganz im Gegenteil: Auf 20 Dorsche kommt vielleicht eine Meerforelle - und die Dorsche fang ich auch gern !!
By the way: Warum fischen wohl die meisten Wat- und Bellybootangler (von Pilkanglern ganz zu schweigen) inzwischen mit Geflochtener - weil sie gern die Fische im Drill verlieren? - wohl kaum  |kopfkrat  .
Eins habe ich allerdings, das muß ich zugeben , verschwiegen weil vergessen: Ich schalte zwischen die Geflochtene und den Köder immer 2 Meter Fluocarbonschnur, dei bietet dann auf den letzten Metren im Drill bei plötzlichen Fluchten den gewissen Dehnungsfaktor.
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## mutz (20. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

eih mädels,
es ist immer wieder interessant, wohin eine harmlose frage führt!
wahrscheinlich ist es beim schleppen mit muskelkraft egal, welche leine man benutzt......ich suchte nur nach jemand. der mitm angeln vom kajak erfahrung hat!!! schade.

petri.


----------



## Dipsdive (20. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@mutz
Verstehe deinen ironischen Unterton nicht ganz. Die Dinge die hier angesprochen wurden, haben doch alle etwas mit dem Thema zu tun. Über die Wahl der richtigen Schnur, lässt sich doch sachlich diskutieren. Gerade wenn du bisher noch nicht soviel Erfolg mit deiner Methode hattest, würde ich solchen Diskussionen eher interessiert gegenüberstehen. 
Die meisten Schlepper haben doch im Kajak oder Schlauchboot angefangen, da wird oftmals der Grundstein für ein "glückliches" Trollerleben gelegt. 

@grieme
Würde gerne noch weiter mit dir über unseren kleinen Abstecher in die Schnurwelt plaudern. Hätte zu deiner Argumentation sicher noch das eine oder andere einzuwerfen. Respektiere aber, dass es mutz (schließlich hat er ja die Frage gestellt)hier mehr auf andere Dinge ankommt.

Würde mich daher freuen, wenn du mal öfters im Schleppanglerforum mitmischt.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Ansgar (21. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin,

ne, ich selber schleppe lieber vom Gameboat )

Aber hier gibt es durchaus eine Fraktion von "Kajak-Schleppern".

Ist der totale Wahnsinn, was die in Ihren Kanus eingebaut haben, von Rutenhaltern bis Echolot alles dabei. 

Ich versuche mal, einen Link fuer Dich zu finden, ansonsten habe ich gerade ein Magazin mit ein paar Seiten ueber die Kajak-Geschichte zuhause. 
Wenn es Dich interessiert (und ich keinen passenden Link finde), koennte ich Dir das auch faxen.

Natuerlich sind die Gegebenheiten hier nicht direkt vergleichbar, aber ich denke, Dir geht es in Deiner Frage mehr um das Prinzip als um ein exaktes Beispiel fuer die Anwendung in der Ostsee, oder?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## grieme (21. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@dipsdive
Ich ahbe schon öfter in das Trolling-Forum reingeschaut, aber es geht da doch zur Hauptsache um das echte Trolling mit entsprechend ausgerüsteten Booten. Ich bin da selber mal bei einem Bekannten mitgefahren und war von der gesamten Technik schon beeindruckt, mir ist es allerdings viel zu technisch, das eigentlich anglerische geht für mich (mich!!!) da etwas verloren, auch war es mir schlicht und ergreifend zu langweilig. Das heißt um gotteswillen NICHT, daß das für andere Angler auch gelten muß/soll. Jeder so wie es ihm Spaß macht #6  #6  und mir machts halt Spaß mit Muskelkraft und geflochtener Schnur  :g oder aber, sieht man recht selten: Schleppen mit der Fliegenausrüstung, manchmal extrem fängig.
@all 
Nochmals kleiner Tip zum Gerät: Ich benutze sehr kurze spezielle Schleppruten (um 2 Meter) mit ganz kurzen Griffen, das erleichtert das Handling erheblich und wie gesagt Multirollen, denn nur mit denen kann man die Wobbler kontrolliert ausbringen.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## mutz (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

moin,



> Verstehe deinen ironischen Unterton nicht ganz


sorry, war nicht bös gemeint. ich schreib manchmal etwas knapp, und das liest sich dann "giftig", zumal ich meist vergesse smilies einzufügen. aber diese schnurdiskussion hat ja nun wirklich nix mit meiner frage zu tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 evtl. hätte ich auch im schlepper-forum fragen sollen, aber das erschien mir doch etwas maschinen und high-tach lastig zu sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Die meisten Schlepper haben doch im Kajak...angefangen


das glaub ich nun weniger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Aber hier gibt es durchaus eine Fraktion von "Kajak-Schleppern".


wo denn? für die links wäre ich dankbar, da ich dazu nix im i-net gefunden hab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für ein fax mit hinweisen wäre ich noch dankbarer, ich schick dir ne pm wg. fax-nr. etc. 



> Natuerlich sind die Gegebenheiten hier nicht direkt vergleichbar, aber ich denke, Dir geht es in Deiner Frage mehr um das Prinzip als um ein exaktes Beispiel fuer die Anwendung in der Ostsee, oder?


ja genau. das fängt schon an, wo man den ganzen angelkram sicher unterbringt. beim pe-kajakist es zwar kein problem zusätzliche wasserdichte halterungen anzubringen, aber ich möchte das boot auch nicht mehr als nötig "durchlöchern".



> dann hab ich dein Problem: Du bist zu schnell!


dann werd ich mal langsamer paddeln.

die einsetzenden herbststürme lassen im moment eh keine paddelausflüge auf der ostsee zu 

skitt fiske


----------



## Tiffy (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin zusammen,



Klickt mal an  ganz interessant


----------



## mutz (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

klasse link. dankäh! hab noch nicht alles gelesen, da ich schon beim bild auf der startseite von stuhl gekippt bin :q


----------



## Tiffy (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

:q:q

joh sowas wird in anderen Ländern schon sehr professionell betrieben. Mir fehlt da der Motor, und zu wackelig ist es auch. Da wird aus Kayakfishing schnell mal Diverfishing


----------



## hammerbusch (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin Seefahrer,

 also gut, bevor sich hier kein angelnder Paddler meldet, erbarme ich mich...

 Ich habe bisher nur auf schwedischen Seen geschleppt. Ausrüstung: Shimano-Teleskop-Rute 'Catana' mit 240cm Länge, Rappala-Wobbler, tieftauchend an monofiler Schnur mit Vorfach wg. Hänger/Abrissgefahr (deswegen auch Bremse weit aufdrehen!), Schlepplänge mindestens 30 Meter, damit die Beunruhigung durch Paddelschläge möglichst abgeklungen ist. 
 Die Rutenlänge ist ein Kompromiss-Problem: Einerseits liegt die Rute beim Schleppen mehr oder minder auf dem Boot auf, dabei darf sich die Schnur auf keinen Fall in der Steueranlage vertüddern, andererseits hat man mit zunehmender Rutenlänge ein Problem, an den gefangenen Fisch heranzukommen und an Bord zu hieven, ohne zu kentern. Unterwegs bin ich mit übrigens mit einem Zweier-Faltboot, Freunde nutzen hingegen einen Kanadier. Die Angel klemme ich zwischen Deckshaut und meinem Bein einfach ein, misstrauische Naturen können eine Sicherheitsleine anbringen.

 Das Hauptdingen zwischen 'Nix fangen' und 'Ha - was gefangen' ist nach meiner Erfahrung die Geschwindigkeit. Gerade mit einem Kajak ist man gerne viel zu schnell! Hier sind die Kanadier durch ihre etwas behäbigere Fahrweise deutlich im Vorteil, im Kajak muss man sich zwingen, langsam und gemächlich zu paddeln (was meiner Gattin sehr zusagte :q ). Erst wenn man die Geschwindigkeit im Griff hat, kommen Farbe und Schwimmeigenschaften  der Wobbler bezüglich der Fangerfolge zum tragen.

 Gruß, Lars


----------



## Truttafriend (22. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Willkommen an Board Lars #h


----------



## mutz (28. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

hi lars,
danke für die antwort


----------



## Jetblack (28. September 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@Mutz,

hab den Thread eben erst angelesen....

Ich find die Idee prima - und man kann damit auch Fische fange  Also weitermachen!!

Ich hab in den USA und in Kanade oft vom Kanadier aus geschleppt. Da wir immer auf Forellen aus waren, wirden als Köderentweder kleine Mepps (ok, hier trift das Argument des ungleichmäßigen Laufs durchaus zu) oder (und das ging viel besser) Eine Fliege ca. 2. hinter einer Wasserkugel. Mein Liebling hier - ein fetter Wooly Worm in Rot/Schwarz. 

Damit kommst Du nie wirklich tief, aber wenn sie hunger haben, kommen die Babies schon hoch 

Jetblack

ps. Haiangeln vom Kanadier hat mir meine damalige Freundin verboten, nachdem ich den ersten hatte .... Den Aligator, der auf eine ganze Meeräsche biß, durfte ich auch nicht ausdrillen *grummel*


----------



## clava (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin auch,

bin auch erst neu dabei und habe beim Stöbern die Frage von mutz entdeckt.

Ich habe ein Lettmann Seekajak und war schon oft zum Schleppen. Den schönsten Erfolg auf der Ostsee hatte ich dabei mit einer geschleppten Kaninchenfellfliege in weiss. Habe zwei schöne Meerforellen (4 und 5 Pfund) direkt nacheinander gefangen. Benutzt habe ich einen sehr schnell sinkenden Schusskopf an einer 8'er Rute. 

Die Schleppgeschwindigkeit war recht zügig, insofern sollte man mit der Geschwindigkeit ruhig etwas experimentieren. Am wichtigsten ist der Köderlauf. 

Auch schnell geschleppte eigenschwere Blinker, die man normalerweise zum Blinkern von der Küste verwendet, gehen nach meiner Erfahrung ganz gut, allerdings nur, wenn man genügend Wasser unter dem Kiel hat, sonst sinken die Dinger zu schnell und verhaken sich am Grund. Am einfachsten sind kleine Schwimmwobbler (z.B. Rapala Magnum in 9 cm), die dann aber nicht zu schnell geschleppt werden sollten (3-4 km/h) 

Mehr als eine Rute nervt nach meiner Erfahrung beim Schleppen, da man ja beim Paddeln die Hände nicht frei hat...

Ach, ja eine Sache noch: Wenn Du die Schnur beim Paddeln festhälst oder mit einem Downriggerschnurclip am Paddel festmachst, kannst Du den Köder zusätzlich bewegen (die Paddelbewegung wird auf den Köder übertragen) , so dass er nicht stur einfach nur hinter dem Boot herläuft. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Als Kleidung habe ich mir einen Trockenanzug besorgt, die Ostsee kann auch im Sommer schnell zur Unterkühlungsfalle werden und so ein Kajak ist ja nicht gerade kentersicher...

Ansonsten finde ich Kajak-Angeln klasse, hat so was archaisches. 

#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

wenn du mal schauen willst was mitn Kajak so alles geht, mußt du mal gucken hier --->>>  * www.populustv.com * !!!!!*
*dann "insidesportfishing" aud der Liste auswählen !

  ich sag nur Haie - so groß wie das Kajak selbst ...   #h #6

  aber leider viel Werbung in den Filmen  und geht wohl nur über DSL .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Das müsste doch eigentlich auch prima mit Jigs und Twistern oder Shads funzen. Vom Boot aus im Flachen geworfen ist das in meinen Augen der beste Köder, zumindest für Dorsche, das gleiche mit dem Kajak/Belly zu schleppen, müsste also auch erfolgreich sein.

Am besten wahrscheinlich mit einem System, an dem man einfach je nach Tiefe/Drift/Geschwindigkeit das Blei auswechseln und so anpassen kann ohne den Köder wechseln zu müssen.

Schleppt eigentlich einer der motorisierten Troller mit Gufis???
Erfahrungen??


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin,
ein Freund von mir mit dem ich öfter mal ein Boot zum schleppen miete, hat irgendwann mal Spasseshalber einen großen schwarzen Twister mit einem schweren, roten Kopf rausgehängt. Ich würde sagen es hat ca. zwei Minuten gedauert bis der erste schöne Dorsch raus kam. Danach ist der Junge nicht mehr zur Ruhe gekommen. Biss auf Biss und der Sack war nur noch am drillen. Ich habe zwar mit meinen herkömmlichen Schleppködern auch noch gut gefangen aber die Runde ging trotzdem klar an ihn. 
Seitdem hängt er regelmäßig mal Twister oder Gummifische raus und fängt auch gut mit ihnen aber nicht ganz so durchschlagend viel wie beim ersten mal.
Hat vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Beuteschema der Fische zu tuen aber fangen kann man damit auf jeden Fall.
MfG


----------



## clava (1. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Schleppt eigentlich einer der motorisierten Troller mit Gufis???
> Erfahrungen??


Ab und zu knote ich einen Gummifisch an den DipsyDiver oder hänge ihn an den Downrigger. Ein paar Dorsche haben schon gebissen, eine MeFo war aber noch nicht dabei. #d


----------



## mutz (1. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Moin auch,
> 
> bin auch erst neu dabei und habe beim Stöbern die Frage von mutz entdeckt.
> 
> ...


danke clava, |wavey:  das gibt mir mal wieder ein paar neue ideen und anhaltspunkte. 

ein trockenanzug ist bestimmt angebracht. hab aber grad nicht das geld dafür, also vertrau ich weiterhin darauf, dass ich auch im tiefen wasser wieder einsteigen bzw eskimotieren kann.#h


----------



## clava (2. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling, Kajakfischen*

@mutz
war auf der Hanseboot und habe ein echt goiles Kajak entdeckt, das man mit den Füssen antrieben kann. Guckst Du hier: 

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/models_outback.html

Das Ding macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck, die Idee mit dem Flossenantrieb finde ich genial. #v


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling, Kajakfischen*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> @mutz
> war auf der Hanseboot und habe ein echt goiles Kajak entdeckt, das man mit den Füssen antrieben kann. Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/models_outback.html
> ...


 stimmt !
 ist ja cool !!!  #6


----------



## mutz (2. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

das ding ist echt urig. ein tretboot in kajakform. #6 die animation des antriebs macht mich echt fertig:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q errinert mich irgendwie an pinguine.

aber auf ein großgewässer würd ich mich damit nicht trauen, für eine paddelstütze muss man nunmal ein paddel in der hand haben.

knæk og bræk


----------



## clava (2. November 2004)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin Mutz,

ist schon recht mit der Paddelstütze, aber das Kajak ist über 80 cm breit, da muss man schon selbst sehr breit   #g     sein, um damit umzukippen. Die Amis gurken damit jedenfalls im offenen Atlantik und Pazifik rum.  

Also ich werd's mir ernsthaft überlegen|kopfkrat , so ein Ding anzuschaffen.


----------



## troutcontrol (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

hab mir ein kajak zum fischen auf mefo / dorsch gegönnt ( ocean kayak, modell drifter ) und es neulich auf einem see mal ausprobiert. du musst dich schon mit dem a.. auf eine seite bewegen und dann noch deutlich rauslehnen, dann wird´s heikel, im normalen betrieb kann meines erachtens nix passieren.

der entscheidende vorteil gegenüber dem bb ist aber die wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit, mit der du unterwegs bist, beim bb hatte ich bei ablandigem wind immer übelstes muffensausen. ich werd euch ( hoffentlich ! ) auf dem laufenden halten ( können ).


----------



## clava (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@troutcontrol

na dann viel Spass mit dem Ding. Hast Du eine Steueranlage dran? Ohne wird's bei ablandigem Wind auch schwierig, zumindest auf grossen Gewässern oder dem Meer.


----------



## troutcontrol (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

eine steueranlage hab ich nicht, das teil ist aber fast 4 m lang, so dass der gerdeauslauf hoffentlich kein problem darstellen dürfte. schaun mer mal.


----------



## clava (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

@troutcontrol

ich fahre nun seit 5 Jahren mit dem Seekajak auf der Ostsee rum und kann Dir aus Sicherheitsgründen nur ganz dringend raten, nie ohne Steueranlage ein offenes Gewässer zu befahren!!! Das kann schnell lebensgefährlich werden. Die Länge das Kajaks hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Geradeauslauf zu tun. Mein Kajak ist über 5Meter lang und ich habe eine Steueranlage zum Einklappen. Wenn ich ohne Steueranlage versuche, gegen oder schräg gegen den Wind zu fahren, ist ein Kurshalten nur mit sehr viel Kraftaufwand möglich und das Boot dreht sich dauernd aus dem Wind. Ausserdem erhöht eine Steueranlage die Kippstabilität erheblich, was bei aufkommender Dünung ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist.

Ansonsten ist Kajak-Angeln genial, aber eben nur mit einer sicheren Ausrüstung #6


----------



## Pepe (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin Clava,
mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem finaziellen Aufwand man rechnen muß?Inclusive Trockenanzug und Steueranlage.
Ist das ganze denn auch Autodach transportabel?
Danke im Vorraus!
Gruß
Pepe


----------



## clava (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin pepe,

also zu den Kosten fürs Kajaken:

Das Boot kostet, wenn Du eins aus PE nimmst, was ich für ein Gebrauchsboot empfehle (GFK ist sehr viel kratz- und bruchanfälliger) so zwischen 800 und 1400 Euronen. Da ist dann bei den Seekajaks eine vernünftige Steueranlage mit drin. Ich habe ein Lettmann Sea Tour für 1145 Euro http://www.lettmann.de/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21/products_id/76
mit Steueranlage, die man im Boot einklappen kann. Ist meiner Ansicht nach die beste Anlage auf dem Markt. Das Boot kann einiges ab und lässt sich gut allein aufs Dach heben. Für die Strecke bis zum Wasser habe ich einen kleinen Slipwagen (49 Euro), den ich beim Fahren hinten unters Gepäcknetz klemmen kann.

Der Trockenanzug ist von Guy Cotten (http://www.guycottenusa.com/tps.html) den man hier http://breton.de/ kaufen kann. Der Anzug, den ich habe ist schon ein paar Jahre alt und hat mal ca. 900 DM gekostet. Dazu brauchst Du noch ein paar Watstiefel, da der Anzug Füßlinge hat, die kosten z.B. bei Rudi Heger so ab 149 Euro. Eine Schwimmweste brauchst Du nicht, der Anzug trägt einen gut, habe ich zwangsläufig schon ausprobiert :q . Auch im Winter wird's einem erst kalt, wenn man über eine Stunde im Wasser liegt.

Da man auf dem Kajak wenig Stauraum hat, den man auf dem Wasser erreichen kann, habe ich mir eine Fliegenfischerweste von hardwear zugelegt, die nur aus Gurten mit Taschen besteht. Wo ich die herhabe, weiss ich nicht mehr. Kannst aber auch jede andere Weste nehmen, die gross genug ist, schliesslich trägst Du die dann über dem Trockenanzug. Weste kostet so ab 49 Euro.

Tja, dann brauchst Du noch Paddel (kosten so ab 89 Euro im Fachhandel). Nimm Tourenpaddel mit schmalen GFK Blättern, die sind auf dem Meer bei Wind leichter zu handhaben als großflächige "Entenfüße".

Eine Spritzdecke zum Abdecken der Sitzluke, eine Handpumpe zum Auspumpen des Bootes nach einer Kenterung und ein Paddelstützkissen zum Aufblasen solltest Du Dir auch noch zulegen. Das sind dann nochmal zusammen ca. 60 Euro.

Wenn Du Dich für's Seekajakfahren interessierst, kauf Dir das Buch "Seekajak" von Nigel Foster aus dem Pollner Verlag ISBN-Nummer 3-925660-31-3, da ist alles gut beschrieben und mit Fotos anschaulich gemacht.

Zum Angeln mit dem Kajak gibt's auch was: Das Buch "Mit der Fliege" von Michael Jensen ISBN Nummer 3-275-01331-9, hat ab Seite 146 ein paar interessante Ausführungen über das Kajakangeln. Ich habe mir deswegen eins gekauft und kann nur sagen, goil ist's.

Hier mal ein Fangfoto von zwei schönen Mittfünfziger Meeforellen, die ich auf eine geschleppte weisse Kaninchenfellfliege im Herbst gefangen habe:






Bis dann #h


----------



## Pepe (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Hallo Andreas
vielen Dank für die Tips.
Bei den von Dir angegebenen Preisen werde ich mir doch erst mal die beiden Bücher anschaffen.
Denkst Du Bellyboot und Seekajak sind vergleichbar.Ich könnte mir vorstellen,dass man mit dem Kajak schneller die Plätze wechseln kann und das es vielleicht auch generell sicherer ist?
Vielen Dank fürs Erste.
Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wünscht
Pepe


----------



## clava (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Moin Pepe,

wie Du schon sagst: mit dem Kajak ist man viel schneller unterwegs. Dieser Thread heisst ja "alternatives trolling", insofern ist ein Bellyboat hier nicht der richtige Tip, denn Schleppen mit Bellyboat dürfte nur was für Extremsportler sein :q . Kajakfischen ist insofern nicht vergleichbar mit Bellyboatfischen, wo man die Hände frei hat, wenn man sich bewegen möchte. Das geht beim Kajak nur zum Driftfischen und ist ein wenig kippelig, wenn man Anfänger ist. Ich jedenfalls schleppe nur mit dem Kajak. Entweder mit Fliege oder mit kleinen Schwimmwobblern, das geht auch super. Ausrüstung ist weiter vorne im Thread beschrieben. Im Spätherbst war ich auch endlich mal im Süsswasser unterwegs und habe auf geschleppten Spinnerbait gleich beim ersten Mal einen 65'er Hecht gefangen, klappt also nicht nur auf dem Meer  

Zu den Preisen: Ich habe selbstverständlich die Neupreise angegeben. Wenn Du mal im ebay stöberst oder vielleicht von anderen Kollegen was gebraucht kaufen möchtest, kommst Du mit wesentlich weniger aus. Trotzdem ist sicheres Kajakfahren natürlich nicht ganz billig, aber welches Hobby ist das schon |uhoh: 

Bei Interesse, schick mir eine PN, vielleicht kann ich was besorgen.

Kajaks kann man übrigens auch leihen, dazu gibt's vor Ort bei den meisten Bootshändlern eine Möglichkeit. Wäre vielleicht zum Testen ganz gut. Ein guter Verleih, der auch Schulungen z.B. für die Eskimorolle anbietet ist http://www.gadermann.de, da gibt's alles rund ums Kajak und der Besitzer versteht wirklich was davon.


----------



## seaside (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

moin

was für Ruten und Wurfgewichte fischt ihr denn so beim Schleppen mit dem Kajak? Auch solche Brecher bis 100 Gramm oder bleibt ihr eher im normalen Spinnbereich bis sagen wir mal 40 Gramm?

grüße

Peter


----------



## MCK (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: alternatives trolling*

Hallo,
das mit dem Trockenanzug ohne Schwimmweste kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Denn der Auftrieb kommt von der Luft im Anzug und die ist ohne Schwimmweste lebensgefährlich (im Sommer schon mit Freunden ausprobiert) denn sie kann in die Beine entweichen und dann dreht es einen auf den Kopf und es nicht mehr möglich sich aus eigener Kraft zurück zu drehen. Abhilfe schafft eine Schwimmweste oder das "absaugen"der Luft (Mund unter die Halsmanchette -einatmen-durch die Nase ausatmen

mfg Moritz


----------

